

[Insane Prediction] Apple acquires Tesla and Musk becomes new CEO? - Facens


======
zimpenfish
Well, you got the "Insane" part correct at least. Why on earth would Apple
acquire a niche car company? About the only thing useful to them would be the
battery tech (if it's even applicable - I don't know) and they could just
snaffle up a bunch of smaller companies working on batteries instead.

Remember that Apple have never paid more than a couple of hundred $M for any
acquisition. Tesla would be ... more than that.

~~~
Vanayad
Well, you got the "Insane" part correct at least. Why on earth would Tesla
want to be acquired by Apple who stifles innovation and would most likely try
to make an 'iCar' instead of something looking good and having great
engineering at a cheap price.

